# Simple but efficient knife sharpener



## hari pal (Jan 28, 2016)

I have an old Rolit Knife Sharpener. It looks like a spool with a stone at the centre. One has to place it on a table, put the dull knife in the slot and start rolling back and forth.

Can anyone help me find a replacement for it; where can I buy it in BC or other place in Canada ?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Is this the item?





  








knife_roller.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 29, 2016


----------



## hari pal (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the picture. Yes, indeed that is the sharpener I was talking about. I would like to know where can I buy a new or used one in BC Canada?

I tried e-Bay, the cost was less than 2 dollars but shipping costs $20+.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That infaust artifact made me remember this episode of the Annoying Orange:


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow that orange is really . . . annoying.


----------



## hari pal (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, I got no response to my question, except ....ORANGE.....all irrelavent talk.

I pull out of this form as well as the ChefTalk.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That is exactly the cry a knife makes in those sharpeners


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Hari Pal said:


> Thanks for the picture. Yes, indeed that is the sharpener I was talking about. I would like to know where can I buy a new or used one in BC Canada?
> 
> I tried e-Bay, the cost was less than 2 dollars but shipping costs $20+.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was somewhat surprised I could find that old one I had. Been a long time since I've used it. Have a nice combination 400/1000 grit water stone now that does the job, as well as my decades old Chicago Cutlery steel.

mjb.


----------



## pcrcrepaira (Jan 31, 2016)

one of the best way that i figure out to sharpen a knife is use a wet stone & then get a piece of real leather & take your knife over it back & forth.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

After watching the video, am I the only one that was waiting for the orange to be supremed?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ordo and Millions both get the "Too Cool for School" award.

I would pay to have the Rolit drop-shipped to Hari Pal, but I keep hearing that knife's screams in my ear at the thought. 

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh No! Now I hear the poor leather screaming.


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Benuser said:


> Taking back and forth over leather?


 Stropping, which reminds me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif... since this thread's OP probably jumped off the Tallahatchie bridge by now... I' don't mind hijacking it. What about simple and effective sharpening, honing and stropping techniques and/or equipment when stones, steels and rods or strops are not available. I recently had to buy a hardware store stone, out of necessity and unavailability. This POS is definitely for hatchets and yard tools etc., but by being very careful and only using the "_Fine_" side with a ton of honing oil I was able to put a decent edge back on my knife. I read and saw online about stropping on the edge of a decent piece of cardboard and gave it a shot. It definitely helped considering I had no honing steel after sharpening, though I'm not sure how exactly. Anyone else know about this or other ghetto/impromptu methods?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Roll down your car window and use the top

Or the bottom of a ceramic cup where it is unglazed


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> Roll down your car window and use the top
> 
> Or the bottom of a ceramic cup where it is unglazed


Right /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif I'm off to steal a car! I'll post my results after honing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif JK, good tips Millions forgot about the ceramic mug trick (Never tried it with the dinky mugs I had at the time.) Definitely going to give that a shot next go around.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I like your Ikon NewOrleansCook.  It's a 10" deluxe Personna slicer in case you didn't know.  American made, the company is still around but their kitchen knife production consisted of a relatively short run back in the 50's.

With any luck I'll be in NOLA this Spring.

Rick


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

@Rick Alan uh... Actually, I um... borrowed... my avatar from you, lol. My default avatar was of vine tomatoes and I wasn't feeling that. Knife work is my favorite part of cooking, I actually use Mercer Genesis knives right now for the price and availability. Springtime is the best time here in NOLA; If you can, try to come during French quarter festival (April 7-10 this year). IMO it is the best festival in New Orleans; Jackson Square and the riverfront has like a hundred booths from the top restaurants in NOLA showcasing their fare. You can just walk along the river trying this and that whilst drinking and listening to live music by top performing artists at multiple stages along the boardwalk and park. Ton's of street musicians and visual artists dotted about the quarter streets. Best of all it's free (Except for food and drink of course.) and the weather is almost always sublime. I've been more or less blowing off Mardi Gras since I was 23, but always check FQ Fest out for at least one day. Btw I'll change the avatar as soon as I get a camera? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

Josh


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No, please keep the Avatar if you like.  It's a rare shot of a rare knife.

We visited NOLA a couple years ago just before the alligators thawed themselves out of hibernation, didn't see any gators but ate some.  It was a wonderful trip and I'm certainly anxious to go back.

Rick


----------

